# Portable Hand Planers



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with portable hand planers? I was browsing through an old woodworking magazine and stumbled upon an article about them. For some reason I didn't know they even existed. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Aurora North (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you mean the power hand planers? 

If so, then yes I use one of those every time I go out on a cabinetry install. My boss has an old mikita which wasn't bad. It was a bit heavy back then. Then he bought the newer model which was a tad lighter than the old. However, I began to notice the blade height adjustment started to walk as I would be ripping off scribes. So that was pretty lame for how new it was. 

The finest one I've ever used is the festool HL850. It's priced in the $600's, and worth every freakin penny. It's so unbelievably light weight and cuts incredibly smooth. It makes it a joy when planing with one hand. You have such an easier time controlling it. I want one, but that't going to be a Christmas/birthday/ father's day combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, I did mean power hand planers. Thanks for your insight. I'm a fairly new hobbyist, and still trying to learn what equipment works best and for what. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a makita, way cheaper than a festool anything, lol. It works good, blades are easy to change and have 2 sides.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North (Aug 14, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a makita, way cheaper than a festool anything, lol. It works good, blades are easy to change and have 2 sides.



Definitely way cheaper and just as affective but I can understand why people love festool despite the price. I was just floored at how smooth it cut and how insanely light weight it is. And from my experience using some of their other tools, the longevity is definitely there. I did like the diagonal blades on the festool as opposed to a straight set up found on just about all other power planers. It felt more like the planer was slicing the wood rather than hammering it. Far less vibration which gave me more control. It also soft starts where the other planers I've used just kick on at full power. That was a nice feature.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2015)

No denying that festool makes great stuff, but the price? I don't think so. I can work other tools just as well for less. I woodwork within my means.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 14, 2015)

I have one, a Bosch. 
Nope, don't like it at all. Seems I can get into trouble to fast with it.
I'll stick to my old school ways

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2015)

I have one, don't remember what brand it is, although I know it's not a Festool. IMO, it comes in handy every once in awhile, but only in very specific uses. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a ryobi, its done more damage than good. Don't be a cheapskate like me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2015)

I have the bosch- If you want to remove a lot fast- it will do the job. The bag is a joke- just plugs up. makes a helluva mess -fast but I do use it at times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 14, 2015)

I got an el cheapo HF special to see what they were all about and like it for the $35-40 that I spent. I've trimmed a couple doors with it and use it to smooth up blanks for pictures when I think of it, but would definitely have to actually need one for something to spend more than I did.
I'm thinking about mounting it upside down in a table and using it for a jointer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Aurora North (Aug 15, 2015)

What is it about the Bosch that you guys don't care for? I was between a makita, Bosch, and porter cable for my first one. 

I would do the festool personally if my business works out and I start getting serious work loads. For built in cabinetry it's used for every cabinet and counter top that needs to be tight to sheet rock. And when you need to scribe base trim to the floor. I use them A LOT. 

Hand planes do a beautiful job also, but take too long. And as for the bags... Just take them off and stick a vacuum hose on the port. Many times though I just make a mess and clean it all up.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a Hitachi works like a charm.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2015)

Aurora North said:


> What is it about the Bosch that you guys don't care for? I was between a makita, Bosch, and porter cable for my first one.
> 
> I would do the festool personally if my business works out and I start getting serious work loads. For built in cabinetry it's used for every cabinet and counter top that needs to be tight to sheet rock. And when you need to scribe base trim to the floor. I use them A LOT.
> 
> Hand planes do a beautiful job also, but take too long. And as for the bags... Just take them off and stick a vacuum hose on the port. Many times though I just make a mess and clean it all up.


I like my bosch- The little carbide bit is much more durable then you would think. The dust -chip chute is too small- it plugs up if you get aggressive with it and the collection bag is a joke- you can fill it in a few pass's. I would buy it again though. For what I use it for it works great.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

Not hawking the hitachi as better because it probably isnt but for under a ben franklin delivered with metal case its hard to beat. I mean for what a power hand planer does I cant see paying over $300 for one. 

$95 delivered

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, I have the HF one and it works just fine for what I do. I only flatten blanks. I may flatten part of the top bark so I can get the spur center in a natural edge blank. It is messy but I do it outside. I don't think I'd want to use it inside on some fine detail work.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

